# 300-Kilo-Thun von Deutschen auf der Ostsee gefangen



## Casso (15. September 2018)

*AW: 300-Kilo-Thun von Deutschen auf der Ostsee gefangen*

Immer wieder imposant diese Tiere. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------

